
Show HN: Closing Call – Hacker News for Sales - ryangum
http://www.closingcall.co/
======
jp1989
I think sales is a skill that mystifies plenty of HN'ers, and engineers in
general. Learning to become a better salesperson is the best "growth hack" for
your company. You'll need it for users/customers, journalists, potential hires
and investors. Many of the tips/tricks are useful across those disciplines.
Look forward to seeing what happens here.

~~~
at-fates-hands
After spending a good chunk of my time in sales before I became a developer,
this is one of those skills which can set you apart from everybody else.It's
such a valuable tool and one of the reasons I've been hired multiple times out
of large pools of candidates.

The other great thing is it doesn't take a lot of time to master. Oh sure, if
you want to close multi-million dollar deals it takes some time, but if you
just want to learn the basics of closing and how to read people, it's pretty
easy.

Also, a lot of these techniques never get old, they're still the same methods
people have been using for decades, so it's not like tech where tools and
techniques are quickly outdated.

If anybody's interested, I can post some resources.

~~~
nodata
Spoken like a true salesman, not giving the goods away immediately :)

------
hashtree
I'm all for niche HN clones, but looking at the articles on the homepage..
yowza. Are they simply poor selections or are they truly top-notch articles?

~~~
patrickk
Similar problem when trying to find good articles on online marketing (nature
of the subject matter). So much crap, so little substance. You have to really
look to find the good stuff.

~~~
Emphaticdotco
What are some topics you'd like to read about? Always looking for blog post
inspiration!

------
dbla
I see these niche hacker news clones pop up all the time and then never hear
about them again. Have any of them gained real traction?

~~~
kawera
lobste.rs is pretty good.

~~~
Kronopath
It does seem so, I just wish I had an invite.

~~~
kawera
Sent.

~~~
Kronopath
Lovely, thank you!

------
srehnborg
Thanks for this! The sales side of startups is not discussed enough on here.
As much as I love HN, I get lost in the coding side of it being a sales person
myself.

------
BorisMelnik
Great idea, I love discussing sales and would love to see this take off.

What is up with the github username in profile? Most of the sales experts I
know won't even know "what a github is."

Edit: really love the UI, particularly the main page and the share button.
Well done!

------
Tarang
Another nice site built on Telescope
([https://github.com/TelescopeJS/Telescope](https://github.com/TelescopeJS/Telescope)).

Its nice to see these communities come up, particularly when the focus is
something of interest.

------
ipsin
On Chrome (using Disconnect, AdBlock and TabCookies, though the first two
claim to be blocking nothing), the page is stuck on "Loading".

Pages that bootstrap their content using javascript are frustrating when the
bootstrap doesn't work.

------
snacksmasters
When clicking 'discuss' or 'comments' multiple times I'd expect to see a sign-
in or register redirect. Doesn't look like that is happening here.

------
bdcravens
The HN post about the site has more comments in 2 hours than it looks like the
entire site has had in the month it's been online

------
kolev
Yet another Telescope instance with minimal effort to customize. You guys
haven't heard of Lobsters? Or Pullup?

~~~
forgotpasswd3x
What more should be customized? It seems quite good currently. And I've heard
of Lobsters, but that's not dedicated to sales, and I _haven 't_ heard of
Pullup, and couldn't figure out what that was by a Google search, is it
focused on sales?

------
xenonite
HN for Sale?

Ok, this is not the case. How can one estimate the worth of this community?
10$ per user?

~~~
dshacker
Depends, We could all be worth from 44 dollars to 217.[1][2]

I mean, at least we are worth a good 40.

[1][http://www.forbes.com/sites/tristanlouis/2013/08/31/how-
much...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/tristanlouis/2013/08/31/how-much-is-a-
user-worth/)
[2][http://b-i.forbesimg.com/tristanlouis/files/2013/09/2013-08-...](http://b-i.forbesimg.com/tristanlouis/files/2013/09/2013-08-31-1.png)

~~~
shrtrnd
I prefer to base all my valuations on the sale of broadcast.com, which puts us
at a bit over $10k per user.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadcast.com](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadcast.com)

